# geometric abstraction



## V.Alonso (Sep 15, 2006)

so this is the first project from my studio art class that took more than 1 or 2 days.. it is supposed to be a geometric abstraction of a skeleton with a vase behind, 2 colums, and a ball





(the black thing in the corner is a lamp)

tell me wht you think (btw i got an "A" on the final grade for it)


----------

